# SUCHE Mitspieler auf Aegwynn/Allianz



## CarinthianGaming (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo ich bin aus Österreich und suche Mitspieler die einfach zsm zocken und ja bin Allianz und zock auf Aegwynn mein Name is Seríxx 

Mfg Seríxx


----------

